# sudden behavior change...



## puzzle (Jan 12, 2010)

We have a "tea cup" who recently, and very suddenly, began to behave oddly. 
She is ususally very active; playing fetch, covorting with one of our kitties, and generally playing like the almost one year old pup that she is. 
Recently, and very suddenly though, she has become very stand-offish, doesn't want to play fetch (which is usually a daily thing that lasts for long time), and often doesn't come when called, where as usually she runs up to you for a scratch or to be picked up especially when I first come home from work.

There has been no change to feeding, environment, or anything I can think of that may cause this change in behavior.

If anyone has any information or advice as to why she has suddenly become the loner, and what I may try to remedy this and have my bouncy, playfull little girl back I would greatly appreciate it.

Hopefully yours,
Puzzle


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the board.

Is there a possibility that someone has been around that may have scared her in some way? even without your knowledge? If not then I would take her to the vet and have a blood panel done and physical to rule out a health issue as it sounds as though she may be experiencing pain. Toy breeds are masters in not allowing you to know they are in pain so sometimes you have to go above and beyond to find out what is going on ;-)

Also there is no such thing as a "Teacup" Chihuahua this is a word used as a breeders tool to help sales. More times than none a "Teacup" Chihuahua will reach standard or above size even if they are runts of the litter they can out grow their siblings. There are only two kinds of Chihauhuas and that is Long Coat and Smooth Coat.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry your little one is having this problem..How old is she? Sounds like a vet check is in order and I would have them check her hearing. Hearing loss can be caused by ear infections/parasites and will often affect their response behavior.. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She must be very small if she's a" tea cup" usualy it's the runt of the litter,i would take her to the vets as they do seem to have problems.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

From a 'regular' dog point of view it could be a late on set on teenage tantrums. Dogs generally ignore you and go abit naughty at this stage.
Or could even be she is coming into season, also a time when behaviour can change.


----------

